# Zetor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

150 horse 4 banger!

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/04/zetor-north-america-inc-introduces-new-150-horsepower-forterra-hd-news/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=67480cd680-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-67480cd680-296641129


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Valtra has been getting 150 out of a 4 for years


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't understand what they're saying but not a bad looking tractor.






Music is a little annoying but it actually shows it doing something:


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Valtra has been getting 150 out of a 4 for years


Kubota 168HP from a 4 
http://cdn-7.psndealer.com/e2/dealersite/images/zimmererkubota/M7%20Series%20Brochure%20FINAL%2011-2-14%20small.pdf


----------

